
Caltrain Electrification Grant Deferred - capkutay
http://www.caltrain.com/about/MediaRelations/news/Caltrain_Electrification_Grant_Deferred.html
======
chmaynard
Diesel engines that pollute, dozens of dangerous grade crossings, doors with
steep steps -- Caltrain is a 19th century style railroad in a region of
California that desperately needs modern transportation services. The short-
sighted decision by Santa Clara and San Mateo counties to turn their backs on
BART, made 50 years ago, continues to play itself out.

------
ak217
This is a key decision that derails the timeline of a decade-long project,
potentially irreversibly, costing hundreds of millions of dollars. This
decision, and the fact that it could be made and can have these consequences,
is a prime example of Americans' unwillingness to invest in infrastructure.
Caltrain electrification is as vital and representative an infrastructure
project as you can find anywhere in Northern California.

